# Updates on Fire HD6



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

For a number of months, my Fire HD6 has failed to update 'system components' properly. So while I had the latest Fire OS version installed, the 'baked in' Amazon apps were not updating:
- no Page Flip
- no Audible Channels update
- no support for Amazon Music subscription
- no Firefly app
- collections didn't sync properly
- etc.

I spent a couple of lengthy customer support sessions to no avail and much frustration, and as recently as 4 weeks ago, Check for Updates button did nothing and I just gave up and sidelined the HD6. But today I thought I'd try again. Indeed some 20 'system component' updates were available, and it seems all of the issues enumerated above (and more no doubt) are resolved.

So if you have been having similar issues with updates, it looks like Amazon may have finally resolved them.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know. 

If anyone else has been having similar unresolved problems, now might be the time to try updating again. Let us know how you get on.


----------

